

So we got rejected by YCombinator yesterday... - vinothgopi
http://blog.semantics3.com/so-what-if-we-didnt-get-into-yc/

======
stuti90
Profitable since day 1! That speaks volumes for the potential you guys
have..I'm sure you guys will do just fine without YC backing.

All the best!

------
abhogiragam87
Don't give up man!

------
jackyyappp
good stuff man.

